# TRT Test C from your phamacy, super cheap Maybe less than copay.



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 15, 2015)

Hopefully this post falls within guidelines.
I can't find anything in the rules that would prohibit this information.
If I am wrong feel free to delete the thread and bring down the ban-hammer.

Forgive me if it has already been posted.

There is a site called goodrx.com which has massive discounts for many prescriptions and you get them from your local pharmacy.
No cost to use the site or their coupons.

If you are on TRT AND HAVE A LEGITIMATE SCRIPT FROM A REAL DOCTOR, check it out.

http://www.goodrx.com/testosterone-cypionate?drug-name=testosterone+cypionate

See photo below:


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 15, 2015)

Forgot to add the disclaimer...

I am in no way shape or form associated with goodrx.com.

I've simply used their service many times to save a lot of cash.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Dec 16, 2015)

Holy crap...that is cheap!! 

I was pursuing a script last winter time frame through an anti aging doc but he first put me on clomid and then wanted me to keep coming back all the time. Needless to say, after the second visit and 150.00 office visits, I said fuck him.


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 16, 2015)

TRT clinics, pain management (pill mills), chiropractor...it's all about keeping you coming back for more and paying out of pocket every time...

If you're going to do TRT have your own primary handle it. Get an internist for a primary care.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Remember that is the price for 1ml at 200mgs/ml. So not really a good deal at all. My prescription for a month is $12 and I get 2mls of test cyp.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah...you're right, that price is terrible lol. 

That sure doesn't look like a 1ml vial in the pic though:banghead:


----------



## Big Vin (Dec 16, 2015)

I get the 10ML vials for $10 copay. Got lucky in that my insurance covers the 10ML.


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 16, 2015)

*Sorry, I should've posted the screenshot for the 10ml vial...around $30.00.
Still cheaper than some copays and certainly cheaper if you have no insurance coverage for TRT.*


----------



## Big Vin (Dec 16, 2015)

That's still wrong. You are using the 100mg/ml there.  Most common vials are 200mg/ml.


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 17, 2015)

You are right. My neighbor just used the goodrx coupon to get his at Walgreen's. It was $44.00. Sorry guys, thought I stumbled onto something.


----------



## Big Vin (Dec 17, 2015)

No worries brother. It's still a good deal for those that need to be legal and have no insurance.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Dec 17, 2015)

Big Vin said:


> I get the 10ML vials for $10 copay. Got lucky in that my insurance covers the 10ML.


That's a great price and you're legal to boot!

Certainly worth it!


----------



## Sully (Dec 23, 2015)

Legal is always going to have a higher cost associated with it. That's what happens when the government makes something criminal. It drives the legal price up, and drives the black market price down.


----------



## cybrsage (Dec 27, 2015)

Still, if you have no insurance and can get a script, GoodRX is a great place to go to help you shop around.  Save a bit of money, so it is good you posted the site.


----------



## Therep18 (Jan 23, 2019)

My insurance covers most of the TRT. I only have to pay $7.00 for a 3 month supply at 220/mg per week


----------



## Kineticmacks (Feb 2, 2019)

Use it every time, cuts my price in half at least!


----------



## Wolverinex (Feb 16, 2019)

$34.05 cash for 10cc of 200mg test cyp at Publix, a large grocery chain in Florida

That's a good price for not having to worry if the source turned scammer recently or got lazy


----------



## Ace_1 (Mar 14, 2019)

With my insurance I only pay 7 dollars for a 9 week supply


----------



## 69cyclerider (Mar 14, 2019)

7 dollars for 6 weeks 100mg a week test cyp


----------



## Thermo (Mar 14, 2019)

For you Blue Cross members, beware.  They're quite aware of the benefits of TRT, and its popularity is hurting their bottom line.  I was on for 2 years, did my bloods where they came back just a bit above Normal and Blue Cross shut me down.  Said I didn't need Testosterone, look at my levels.  The letter also made it clear that I was to take the matter up with them, not my trained Doctor.  I came away from a couple phone calls so disgusted.  All about the buck Partners.


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 15, 2019)

Thermo said:


> For you Blue Cross members, beware.  They're quite aware of the benefits of TRT, and its popularity is hurting their bottom line.  I was on for 2 years, did my bloods where they came back just a bit above Normal and Blue Cross shut me down.  Said I didn't need Testosterone, look at my levels.  The letter also made it clear that I was to take the matter up with them, not my trained Doctor.  I came away from a couple phone calls so disgusted.  All about the buck Partners.


Yep I got Blue Cross too and they won't do shit for me


----------



## Ace_1 (Mar 16, 2019)

BCBS sucks. Ive always had issues with them.


----------



## jdup2019 (Apr 28, 2019)

i pay same price as using a UGL from walgreens.  only $38 per bottle real US Pharma 10ml bottle.  cant beat goodrx.  price gets cheaper every year too.  used to be $48.


----------



## mazrim (Aug 10, 2019)

This is pretty awesome. Soon to be getting a script here. My doctor said it is better to not use insurance on the prescription as they will most likely make you get the 1ml vials instead of the 10.


----------

